# How is Auckland for young, single female?



## yoonssoo

Hi there,

I'm a South Korean studying in US. I am graduating with a BS in computer science next year and currently have a job offer that gives me a choice of staying where I currently am and working in Auckland when I graduate. The employer is based in US so I will be paid in USD.

The town I'm in right now is pretty small . . . a suburb with a population around 22k. While this place has a great outdoor life as there is a big lake in summer and multiple ski resorts in winter all within 1 hour drive, there simply is nothing to do here in town. I'm not that outdoorsy (don't know how to swim, just started learning to ski but not great at it) either... I'm originally from a fairly big city (Daegu, South Korea) so while I appreciate the nature it is too boring here. 

Besides the "wanting to leave the small town" factor, what's more appealing to me about NZ is less regulations and higher personal freedom compared to US. Having been in US for a little over 6 years, US seems to be getting worse and worse with the war in Middle East, war on drugs, war on terror, etc. 

So these two are the main reasons I want to move to NZ from US. Both are not my home countries so I think the stake is pretty low . . . There's really nothing that I'm giving up by moving to NZ, so I think this is an ideal situation to just give it a shot. 

But I do want to ask, do these two reasons seem legitimate to you? Will Auckland give me the city life I want? (By city life I mean various places to eat and shop. Don't care about nightlife) Am I fantasizing about NZ with more liberty and all that?

Also, how is Auckland like for a young single female? I am in my mid 20's and will be going alone. Most likely be living in north shore area in Auckland.

I don't really know anything about NZ besides what I read on its tourism site (which people say it's all hyped up) and some properties I saw on realestate.co.nz.


----------



## Toni in Auckland

I wouldn't recommend Aukland as a good place for young single women. If you want to know more you can message me.


----------



## topcat83

I can't comment as young and single (unfortunately!) but can d the female bit!
And I do have a 24 year old son who's been here since he was 17. 
He spent his earlier teenaged life in London - and loves Auckland in comparison. He's living and working in Central Auckland and has found many great friends. 
One of the things he likes (and me, when I'm in 'the big smoke' is that he generally feels very safe. Of course there are areas where you would be wary going on your own (like dark alleyways late at night!) but generally there are very few 'no go' areas. 

There's no doubt that Auckland isn't as big as some cities, but it does have a good social life for people of your age. I don't think I'd like to be in some of the night club areas on a Friday or Saturday evening, as (like most of the UK now) there is too much binge drinking for my liking. But that isn't the total Auckland social scene - just a too visible part of it. 

However, I know that Auckland and NZ doesn't suit everyone. Toni has obviously had a problem here, which is a shame.


----------



## escapedtonz

Toni in Auckland said:


> I wouldn't recommend Aukland as a good place for young single women. If you want to know more you can message me.


Hi,

yoonssoo won't be able to PM you yet with only 3 posts on the forum.
Also, I'd recommend that you keep your advice within the forum as it creates a balanced viewpoint for everyone to see.


----------



## yoonssoo

topcat83 said:


> I can't comment as young and single (unfortunately!) but can d the female bit!
> And I do have a 24 year old son who's been here since he was 17.
> He spent his earlier teenaged life in London - and loves Auckland in comparison. He's living and working in Central Auckland and has found many great friends.
> One of the things he likes (and me, when I'm in 'the big smoke' is that he generally feels very safe. Of course there are areas where you would be wary going on your own (like dark alleyways late at night!) but generally there are very few 'no go' areas.
> 
> There's no doubt that Auckland isn't as big as some cities, but it does have a good social life for people of your age. I don't think I'd like to be in some of the night club areas on a Friday or Saturday evening, as (like most of the UK now) there is too much binge drinking for my liking. But that isn't the total Auckland social scene - just a too visible part of it.
> 
> However, I know that Auckland and NZ doesn't suit everyone. Toni has obviously had a problem here, which is a shame.


Thanks for your comment. I'm not concerned at all about Auckland being "not as big as some cities" - In downtown where I am, all you can do is go to casinos . . . the city is preferred by retired couples... Kind of a town no young people want to stay. I just want to be able to go out and be able to find different things to do and places to go. Besides I do not enjoy being out and about at night anyway - I don't drink, I don't go to clubs etc. So from your comment Auckland sounds like a great place. (To be honest wherever I go, it is probably going to be better than my current city)

My workplace will be in Albany. If I am housed in central Auckland or close to it, how bad of a commute am I expecting? How is traffic in Auckland, maybe compared to LA traffic? Should I forget it and get a place in northshore? Is public transit a better option than driving?


----------



## yoonssoo

Toni in Auckland said:


> I wouldn't recommend Aukland as a good place for young single women. If you want to know more you can message me.


Could you elaborate?

Edit - Actually I just read your thread. I see that you were having a hard time in Auckland and moved to Australia... Definitely will keep your experience in mind. The impression I'm getting from your experience is that having a better and well paying job was the biggest factor.


----------



## jons

You got job already in Albany, that's great. If I were you I will to stay away from CBD auckland or south of it. That area is less safe especially on weekend there are lots of drunk people. Also you will be saving money by staying around Albany area. There are lots of korean on north shore. So far living in Auckland, especially around north shore area is just like living in Eugene oregon, or anywhere around Idaho. 

Traffic only bad on workday in the morning from albany to auckland(could take up to 1.5 hours max) or evening around 5 from Auckland to albany. So if you are other way around the traffic would not effect you much.

Being in some south korean city before, the korean food here is not bad as well. You can get tasty kalbi and decent kimchi. You could also get taiwanese bubble tea around albany.

I am not sure though as activity here is excellent on doing tramping, I haven't try kayaking, but that might be fun as well. 

Living cost in here is high, so you might need to be really prepare on that.


----------



## yoonssoo

jons said:


> You got job already in Albany, that's great. If I were you I will to stay away from CBD auckland or south of it. That area is less safe especially on weekend there are lots of drunk people. Also you will be saving money by staying around Albany area. There are lots of korean on north shore. So far living in Auckland, especially around north shore area is just like living in Eugene oregon, or anywhere around Idaho.
> 
> Traffic only bad on workday in the morning from albany to auckland(could take up to 1.5 hours max) or evening around 5 from Auckland to albany. So if you are other way around the traffic would not effect you much.
> 
> Being in some south korean city before, the korean food here is not bad as well. You can get tasty kalbi and decent kimchi. You could also get taiwanese bubble tea around albany.
> 
> I am not sure though as activity here is excellent on doing tramping, I haven't try kayaking, but that might be fun as well.
> 
> Living cost in here is high, so you might need to be really prepare on that.


Wow, thanks for a lot of helpful info. It's great to know there is decent Korean food... My current city has no Korean restaurant, have to drive out 3 hours to go to one! The more I hear, Auckland sounds better and better...

I had to look up "tramping" to see what it meant.. I guess it's the same thing as hiking. 

Cost of living is a concern - I was thinking it was comparable to San Diego or less, correct me if I'm wrong . . . that's something to consider but I won't know until I get exact figures of my salary.


----------



## jons

in Albany with separate kitchen and shower studio cost around 330/week including water, power, garage and internet. 
In downtown cheap area same type of unit, you could get 240-ish only for renting the place. Others are extra.

On other place I rent before: 
Two week electricity I pay 38
internet about 72/month


----------



## topcat83

yoonssoo said:


> Thanks for your comment. I'm not concerned at all about Auckland being "not as big as some cities" - In downtown where I am, all you can do is go to casinos . . . the city is preferred by retired couples... Kind of a town no young people want to stay. I just want to be able to go out and be able to find different things to do and places to go. Besides I do not enjoy being out and about at night anyway - I don't drink, I don't go to clubs etc. So from your comment Auckland sounds like a great place. (To be honest wherever I go, it is probably going to be better than my current city)
> 
> My workplace will be in Albany. If I am housed in central Auckland or close to it, how bad of a commute am I expecting? How is traffic in Auckland, maybe compared to LA traffic? Should I forget it and get a place in northshore? Is public transit a better option than driving?


I'd look at renting an apartment around Auckland Uni for a number of reasons:

1. There will be lots of people your age
2. You can join some of the Auckland Uni clubs (you don't necessarily need to be studying there - that's what my son did)
3. the accommodation is priced for students.

There's also a fantastic Korean pancake kiosk very near Auckland library that feeds many of the students at lunchtime - I always make a point of going there if I'm in the area. Yum!

Most people commute from Albany to the City so I can't see there being a problem going in the opposite direction!


----------



## Andrew East

Albany is great with a good range of modern houses, nice cafe lifestyle, cinema, access to open spaces and some good beaches all within reach. There is a university (Massey) and good sporting facilities including a stadium and tennis facilities if my memory serves me well. If you never have to travel south of the bridge and contend with all the attendant problems of Auckland I think you would enjoy it greatly and feel quite safe.


----------



## Toni in Auckland

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> yoonssoo won't be able to PM you yet with only 3 posts on the forum.
> Also, I'd recommend that you keep your advice within the forum as it creates a balanced viewpoint for everyone to see.


I'm happy to talk with her in private about sensitive issues, isn't that what private messages are for or have I misunderstood their purpose ?


----------



## topcat83

Toni in Auckland said:


> I'm happy to talk with her in private about sensitive issues, isn't that what private messages are for or have I misunderstood their purpose ?


You're right, Toni - if they're sensitive issues. But I haven't seen any sensitive questions asked yet, and can't actually think of anything that would be too sensitive to ask! (well, not that I'd ask a stranger I'd never met anyway - even in a PM!)


----------



## escapedtonz

Toni in Auckland said:


> I'm happy to talk with her in private about sensitive issues, isn't that what private messages are for or have I misunderstood their purpose ?


That's cool. 
The Private Message facility is for forum members use, who wish to keep a discussion between themselves off the public forum............
However in this case yoonssoo hasn't even asked if she could PM you, let alone discuss private or sensitive issues. It was you who offered. How can you use that as a valid argument ?

My reminder post was meant to point out the PM rules and steer members to use the forum for open discussions as that is what it is meant for.

yoonssoo will only be able to PM when she has completed 5 posts. If she then wishes to contact you directly by PM to discuss private and sensitive issues then so be it.


----------



## Bathmark

Hi,

I have to say that I really enjoyed living on the North Shore, Devnoport was fantastic. It was also easy to go across to the CBD by ferry. Although I am not a single white female it did feel a really safe place. As other people have mentioned there are some fantastic Korean restaurants on the shore. I worked with a Korean guy and he took me to some of them and they were excellent. However, the Shore is very family orientated so you might not find it so good for meeting other single people but as i mentioned you are only a ferry ride from the center. The thing I most miss about living on the Shore are the wonderful beaches!I am very envious of you having a job offer, I would love to move back.


----------



## yoonssoo

Andrew East said:


> Albany is great with a good range of modern houses, nice cafe lifestyle, cinema, access to open spaces and some good beaches all within reach. There is a university (Massey) and good sporting facilities including a stadium and tennis facilities if my memory serves me well. If you never have to travel south of the bridge and contend with all the attendant problems of Auckland I think you would enjoy it greatly and feel quite safe.


That is good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew East

You're welcome.


----------



## Toni in Auckland

escapedtonz said:


> That's cool.
> The Private Message facility is for forum members use, who wish to keep a discussion between themselves off the public forum............
> However in this case yoonssoo hasn't even asked if she could PM you, let alone discuss private or sensitive issues. It was you who offered. How can you use that as a valid argument ?
> 
> My reminder post was meant to point out the PM rules and steer members to use the forum for open discussions as that is what it is meant for.
> 
> yoonssoo will only be able to PM when she has completed 5 posts. If she then wishes to contact you directly by PM to discuss private and sensitive issues then so be it.


Sorry if I inadvertently broke any rules, I was inviting her to message me because I wanted to tell her things that I'd prefer not to have visible to the world ad infinitum. Yes they are personal accounts and I thought that's what the message system was for. What does it matter anyway, she'll find out for herself soon enough.


----------



## bunnyblue

Hiyya..I came here with family 7 years ago, live on the Shore. Since you work in Albany, its better living some where nearby. When I lived in Glenfield and worked in Albany last year, every morning was a pain getting there and it wasn't that far. What was a 15-20minutes drive would take 40-50 minutes using the Albany Highway. If you love getting stuck in traffic jams & screaming at the radio then go ahead and live in the city 
But make sure your apartment comes with parking. Public transport here are pretty unreliable. If you live on the Shore it is a short drive to CBD assuming you wake up after 9am. 
As for social life, there are pretty much nothing to do besides the norm -movies, food, drinks, bowling, pool. It can be a great place if you have friends, otherwise make sure you have unlimited broadband so you can watch sob dramas.
Albany Mall is pretty new & the biggest one on the Shore, but malls in South Auckland (sylvia park, manukau mall, st lukes) seems much more fantastic imho. They aren't too far as well, an hour drive max from Northcote 
My Korean friend is coming back here in Sept -after being gone for 2 years, she was sick of the hectic Korean lifestyle ...you might like it here.


----------

